# So... How much is it the fee for next october?



## pekyle (Jun 25, 2012)

I live in CA, I heard they increse the application fee for exam extreamly...

I know $510 for each day(Vertical &amp; Lateral), Do i have to pay for processing fee too?

http://www.pels.ca.gov/applicants/exam_fees_to_ncees_prometric.shtml


----------



## Formula1251 (Jul 3, 2012)

I recently learned of this too. Does anyone know why the application fees for the Structural Exams are so high, especially relative to other exams? It goes without saying that one can seriously not afford to fail. Good luck to all!


----------



## Chosen One (Jul 3, 2012)

My guess would be the SE exam is more expensive due to the essay questions having to be graded by "experts". A lot cheaper to pay NCEES staff to send scantrons (sp?) through a machine versus the time it takes for an technical expert going through pages of calculations.

If I can pass the lateral in the fall then I estimate I'll have spent at least $4K for (2) exam attempts for each module, (2) review courses, study material and additonal codes, and travel/lodging to the exam sites. Luckily my employer has footed the bill for nearly all of it. It cost me less than $1K for the Civil PE in comparison for (1) test attempt, (1) review course, and other expenses. Anyone else care to estimate what they have spent on this SE adventure?


----------

